# Trouble installing PSP on new Windows 10 system



## Helen12 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi there, I wasn't to sure where to post this so hope I got the right place. I've just purchased a new computer that has windows 10. I have paint shop pro 9 (Jasc, not Corel) and every time I go to install it it hangs on registering modules and won't install. PSPX2 does the same. I have looked around online about it and from what I can tell it could be my graphics card. Some said how they rolled back to an older version and it fixed the issue, my pc being new however there is no older version to roll back to. I know others have found ways round this without taking apart their computers and putting in new bits, but they haven't really described how they did it and the threads are old and mostly unmanned now so asking didn't work. I would really appreciate any help on this as I create graphics which I record for others to use in their designs and projects. I am what you may call tech shy so please bare with me if I don't fully understand you. Thanks!

My system is:
Windows 10 64 bit
Intel Core i7 6700
Aspire T3 710
16.0 GB
Intel HD Graphics 530


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Jasc was bought out by Corel. These programs are very old and are probably not supported for Windows 10. Why not post in the Corel forum for better results: https://community.coreldraw.com/talk/


----------



## Helen12 (Aug 23, 2017)

I understand this, sadly Corels reply is they no longer support the program. I know there is a way round this as others have got it working on Windows 10 I was hoping someone who knew a little more about tech than I do could help is all.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Paint Shop *Setup.exe *icon, right click it and choose* Properties/Compatibility *make it compatible with _Windows XP_ and put a check in the box to *Run As Administrator*. _Apply._ Double click Setup. If it refuses to install, then the best recommendation is to update to the latest version that supports Windows 10.


----------



## Helen12 (Aug 23, 2017)

Ok, I tried that, it was already set at windows XP so I just altered the administrator sadly it didn't work on either PSP9 or X2. It still hangs on registering modules. My old PC won't turn on to windows, it just says its trying to repair itself and fails then giving you options to restart (which just repeats the loop) or shut down, could that possibly be repaired do you think? I know PSP works on that PC. After PSP X2 Corel altered the user interface in a way that makes what I do extremely difficult and a couple of things actually impossible to do, hense the desire to get them working again. I bought a new PC when mine broke. It is so frustrating as so many have got them to run on windows 10 so I know it is possible I just don't know how. I am disabled and doing templates and scripts in PSP helps me pass long difficult days. I would like to thank you for your help anyway it was worth a shot


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you enjoy Paint Shop Pro so much, then you should buy the new version and get used to it's different interface. 
We can possibly help with your Old PC if you can tell us the specs of the computer, what the Make, Model, and Version of Windows is on it. Also, do you have a Windows install DVD or USB for that computer?


----------



## Helen12 (Aug 23, 2017)

I have downloaded the newest version of PSP, its not getting used to the interface that is an issue, that I can cope with that easily. It is the coding. They changed the wording for some of the actions used in PSP so a script written in PSP2018 won't work in say PSP9. Not an issue for me given I have the right version but a problem for my customers most of who run PSP9 and PSP10. Looks like I will have to try and teach myself where the changes are and what they are so I can edit them down for lower versions, hopefully it won't be too much of a problem it was just something I was hoping to avoid...lol.

My other PC is an ASUS and has windows 8 on it. I will try to get more details from it in the morning (it is late here now) I know it has a 1T hard drive and is 64b with I think 8ram. I will see if I can get more details from the BIOS. Sadly no I don't have any windows back up either on disc or USB. When it broke I lost everything on it, but wasn't to bothered as I had a back up hard drive, until I bought my new computer and it to now won't work, in any computer. So I have lost sadly everything unless the PC can be fixed without wiping.
I would like to say a big thank you for your time tho, if I can get my old PC working I will be a very happy lady :grin:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can restart the Asus PC and hold down the *Shift *key, then select _Trouble Shoot_. Select *Asus Backup and Recovery*. 
You may need to boot into the Bios and go to the *Boot *tab and disable *Secure* or Fast* Boot* first. https://www.recoverlostpassword.com/windows-tips/access-recovery-partition-asus-windows.html#part1 
This will set your computer back to _Factory Defaults_.


----------

